# This 2005 PHA mare what do you think?



## Caitegracify (Oct 14, 2013)

Ugh sorry not all the pictures I attached were successfully uploaded hang on


----------



## Caitegracify (Oct 14, 2013)

Picture 1


----------



## Caitegracify (Oct 14, 2013)

Picture 2


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

From what I see, I really like. She's not square though, so hard to say how she really looks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

She is a pretty and chunky girl, that's about all can be said from those pics.


----------



## Caitegracify (Oct 14, 2013)

Yeah typical internet adds you know. She's not for me. Yea or neigh on brood mare material. From what you can see


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Its not a "yea or neigh on brood mare material"

Breeding isn't something you do just because you have a mare and she has the correct parts. You need to look at her conformation completely, from head to hoof with a FINE tooth comb. Is she a prime example of her breed that has earned the right to reproduce? Whats her pedigree? What has she done to warrent breeding her? Does she carry Frame? Has she been tested for genetic disorders?

This is not a simple question to answer. Its not "yea or neigh". Its serious business. There are too many moderate/average horses in the world. Its time for people to produce high quality animals, not you run of the mill foal with a "pretty color"

Rant. End.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caitegracify (Oct 14, 2013)

**** I totally agree.
Like I said though she's not for me. It's someone else's decision that I have no influence over and it's super frustrating.


----------



## Caitegracify (Oct 14, 2013)

Here's the stallion they are _refusing_ to geld and intend to breed to this mare. And although I agree with your rant it's the thing any horse person would say when asked this question by someone who wants a "pretty baby horsie omg XD" I'm not that person. I'm incredibly peeved about the situation and hoping I can at least turn it into a learning experience. This is a close and very stubborn relation who does stuff like get a stallion and then a few weeks later he "accidentally" gets in the paddock with an arapapintaloosa who has a daddy brother. (Said relative's mother "accidentally" allowed _that_ lovely mishap)


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Crappy situation.

hope both have been tested for Frame. Probably not though. OLWS is a terrible death for an innocent foal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caitegracify (Oct 14, 2013)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Crappy situation.
> 
> hope both have been tested for Frame. Probably not though. OLWS is a terrible death for an innocent foal.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh no. Definitely not. But please correct me if I'm wrong but isn't she a tobiano and he a tovero? I'm not a paint person I'm an Arab person so I know a little about lethal white but I picked up somewhere that if it was a Toby/overo breeding the recessive lw gene won't be expressed? 

We're talking about a person who doesn't want to deworm their horses because they don't want them to go back outside and get worms again. They want to wait until the worms outside freeze. I mentioned that dewormer prevents worms. I don't know how that adds up in their head.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Overo simply means the horse has an overo pattern which could be any of several including frame. Frame can hide too, there are plenty of solid or minimal white horses that have tested positive. Luckily the stallion at least looks decent (NOT stallion quality, just saying it could be worse). Maybe you could give them some articles on OLWS and hopefully dissuade them. Or at least they could test. The horses look like they are somewhat cared for at least so hopefully they care about producing a healthy foal.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Frame can hide very well.

Yes she carries tobiano. But, tobiano doesnt put white on the face, so there is some other genes at play. 

I know solid horses, completely solid, no white...that carry frame. There's no guarantees unless you test.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

And you know pictures are required, right? :lol:


----------



## Caitegracify (Oct 14, 2013)

Lol pictures of the foal? You got it. It'll be a minute though. She isn't even bred yet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Nah think I posted on the wrong thread 

Hopefully you can plan a better/no breeding but if not you do have to get us pictures lol..when the time comes


----------



## Caitegracify (Oct 14, 2013)

Like I said I wish I had authority over the decision. I don't breed. Period. I think there are enough horses and unless you have a lot of skill and an darn near perfect horse I don't think it's a good idea. Also there is a LOT that can go wrong and I love my horses too much to put them through any unnecessary risks. If I say anything it'll just cement it in their minds that they want to do this. It's my stepmom and my 17 year old half sisters fabulous idea.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I suspect from what you have told us they will do as they please...regardless.

IMHO, well, they are idiots. (Is that too rude to say?)


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Wait, I'm confused. Is this person considering purchasing that mare to breed to that stallion? Or do they already own both?

Either way... yikes x.x


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Do you have permission from her owners to be posting the mare, stallion, and situation on a public forum? I'd be pretty annoyed if my animals were on a board with someone ranting about them if I didn't give my permission...

Yes, its a bad situation. Yes, you should try to help them realize its mistake. No, I don't think its appropriate to post their business on a forum.


----------



## LyraFreedom (Jan 13, 2013)

She's very pretty. I like her conformation but she is not square so I can't say much for sure. One thing is that I almost might possibly see the beginnings of a Hunters Bump on her back!


----------



## Caitegracify (Oct 14, 2013)

Lol nah it's not too rude. My stepmom is a meanie pants. My sister is just young she's not a bad kid but she's just that. A kid. It wasn't intended to be a rant it was intended to be a learning experience to get something positive out of this situation. And it's my little sister spending my dads money so yeah. It's fine. I would like to get away from the personal comments and get more into the confirmation comments if at all possible. Now that everyone knows everything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

You're not going to get much more than you've already gotten with those pictures I'm afraid. She's cute. The stallion is cute. No, they aren't breeding quality and no they shouldn't have a baby, what can you do? They're not your animals. I don't think the foal will end up being a cripple or anything as long as it doesn't end up a lethal white, but it won't be any champion either.

Have you tried talking logically to your stepmom, sister, and dad (since he's funding it all apparently)? Maybe a spreadsheet of what it costs to breed (it is a LOT) will deter them, or you could give them an article on lethal white. Maybe you could find some articles on the dangers of pregnancy. Just come at it from a MATURE and CARING manner to them and I think they might be more receptive than you think. Calling them a meanie pants, or clueless, or whatever else, won't work at all, but coming at it from a monetary and concerned way just might. What does our opinion on a public forum matter in the grand scheme of things? You're the only one who can get through to them.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I like the mare. But then I seem to end up with chunky bodied Paints. The photos don't lend to a good critique. I'd probably be happy with her as a trail horse. The stallion is leggy and much lighter bodied. I don't like his neck. He would not be something I would breed to. He would make a pleasant enough gelding.
I'm no help with color genetics. I have Paints and have no desire to ever breed a mare. I can tell an overo, tobiano and solid! 
Good luck with the family!


----------

